# Where is my fuel cut-off valve (JD 2130)



## SailorJohn70 (Mar 9, 2021)

I need to do some work on the fuel system of my JD 2130. Anytime I open the system fuel just keeps on draining out ( The tank is full!). The manual says there is a fuel cut-off under the tank but all I see is a petcock drain valve (first pick). Can anyone help me figure out where I need to be looking?









Pick of under fuel tank between front wheels










Pick of lines coming out of fuel tank


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Sorry I told you wrong your 2130 doesn't have a fuel tank cut-off valve. You could squeeze hose in your 2nd photo with vice-grip pliers to shut fuel off.


----------

